
Cutter 1.8.3 – open source GUI for reverse engineering - Jeaye
https://github.com/radareorg/cutter/releases/tag/v1.8.3
======
xvilka
Based on the famous radare2[1]. Check out also our book[2]. And there is a
list[3] of easy issues, if one wants to contribute.

[1] [https://github.com/radare/radare2](https://github.com/radare/radare2)

[2]
[https://radare.gitbooks.io/radare2book/content/](https://radare.gitbooks.io/radare2book/content/)

[3]
[https://github.com/radare/radare2/labels/good%20first%20issu...](https://github.com/radare/radare2/labels/good%20first%20issue)

~~~
ifoundthetao
Thank you! I'm incredibly new to RE, but I'm decent at exploit dev, so my RE
is growing.

I'll see how I can contribute, but if you have any specifics that you'd like,
please let me know. I'm looking over the issues on github to see where I'd be
most useful.

------
dang
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19448491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19448491)

2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17252585](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17252585)

